# uhmw plastic alternative?



## pete lynch (Aug 10, 2008)

Has anyone found a less-expensive alternative to using uhmw plastic for jig-making material?
I have used formica for some things but that's not really viable for router bases, miter track runners, etc.
Love to hear your ideas! :smile:
lynch


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Not many options.... any of the slick plastics can get pricey...........


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Never mind, they don't list it anymore. I had you a link for it but its no longer listed. 

You might try HDPE it's cheaper and slick too, just not as slick.


----------



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

You can go to Walmart, K-mart and buy a plastic cutting board if big enough for what you want.


----------

